# Advice for Hopeful Chicken Raiser



## DarkLupine (Mar 16, 2014)

Me and my family are thinking about getting 3-6 chickens for our quarter standard suburban plot of land. Any helpful advice more experienced poultry herders may have is well appreciated.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

You live in a subburb? Will you have to keep em caged, limit on numbers, noise restriction (rooster crowing)? If yes then I'd advise just get a pet rabbit or move to where your free, probably be more trouble than their worth. Not trying to be negative here just realistic and welcome to the site lots to learn here.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Raising chickens within city limits is becoming more popular. I don't live in town, but I know people who have successfully raised chickens for years while living in the city. Know what ordinances your city has. Chickens provide a great deal of enjoyment as well as the gift of fresh eggs that taste much better than those that you can buy at the store. 
Go on line and check out the many sites that have information about raising chickens in town. You will need to provide some kind of shelter that will protect your chickens from predators. Once the chickens are comfortable in their home, they will put themselves to bed when it begins to get dark. All you have to do is close the door behind them or you can even purchase an automatic door.
In addition to their feed, I enjoy feeding food scraps to our chickens, which makes for very little waste. 
Spend time with your chickens-they will provide hours of entertainment and be sure to get several breeds that lay different colors of eggs. Warning: chickens can be addictive! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

congratulations

No roosters, they will cause more problems then you want to deal with.

We've had ours for about a year now. Backyard chicken forum, and chickenchick on facebook have great information. Watch out for blocked vents, give them a place to dust bathe. We absolutely love the quality of the eggs, the birds free range in the back yard, and they each of their own personality.

We were kind of lucky as I had to replace our shed, so we designed a foot print to the maximum size allowed by the city, 1/2 was the shed, 1/2 was the "carport" overhand for the coop. Cement pad was poured for the actual shed, with a rat wall around the whole periphery. Coop itself is elevated with the entire area underneath available for the birds.

Each of the birds has it's own personality. The pecking order is interesting to watch develop. With being locked up in the winter, they are getting bored and we've had to develop other distractions for them.

Good luck! We are considering getting some meat chickens. It appears they have to be separated from the egg flock, still learning.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

As mentioned, once you know what your local laws/ordinances are in regards to chickens, consider the types of neighbors you have and their work hours. Roosters will probably not be allowed, but even hens can be very noisy. Having close neighbors that work nights, noisy hens can cause a lot of friction.

Also, remember that hens can fly for short distances, and they do not respect fences very well.

Other than that, just provide a secure run area, a draft free coop, and change the bedding material often to keep them healthy.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Like mentioned above, a few things to consider. Don't bother with a rooster and give them a good coop and/or fenced run to keep away predators. Also consider rodents, that is a common complaint often leveled against urban chickens. Keep their food and eggs away from moochers and keep things tidy to avoid having extra nesting sites (chicken or rodent). This is not nearly as much concern in the country. Other than that chickens are pretty easy to look after, no more trouble than a cat or dog for the most part imo.


----------



## DarkLupine (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice about the roosters, just now realized how waking up to a bird crowing in the next yard over would be a bit irritating for neighbors, heh.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Love hearing the roosters crow, screw the neighbors.... LOL

Get a metal garbage can for the feed as this will keep the rodents out.


----------

